

The More Fires Firefighters Are Exposed to, the More Heat Resistant They Become - skmurphy
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/more-fires-firefighters-are-exposed-more-heat-resistant-they-become-180949315/

======
skmurphy
The human body adapts over time to repeated exposure to both low and high
temperatures: the article compares results from
[http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/As-
Freezing-P...](http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/As-Freezing-
Persons-Recollect-the-Snow--First-Chill--Then-Stupor--Then-the-Letting-
Go.html) and
[http://www.scienceworldreport.com/articles/12057/20140109/ol...](http://www.scienceworldreport.com/articles/12057/20140109/old-
firefighters-could-be-more-heat-resilient-over-time-study.htm)

